# When your small department is too small.



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

No offense to anyone this is a just joke from my experiences.  

1. Transports to a lock up takes all night.
2. Reserve officers put in more time than full timers.
3. The only thing on the road at 3am is road kill. 
4. Mutual aid from another town is one of the 1st 10 codes you learn. 
5. Dispatch and the wreak room are the same. 
6. Instead of new light bars, you remove and clean the old lenses.
7 The good cars have less than 100k miles. 
8. AOL is your ISP. 
9. Nothing is open 24hrs. 
10. There are more department cookouts than OUI arrests in a month. 
11. Population per officer is not in the selectman's vocabulary. 
12. You share the bicycle helmet. 
13. Your co-workers hate you if you "use" the bathroom in the station. 
14. Qualifying takes a whole hour.
15. Watching COPS is part of in-service. 
16. The Food Network becomes your fav channel.
17. The whole department has the same hobbies. 
18. You pray for the 75/25 retirement plan.
19. You take the scenic route to calls for something to do. 
20. You request the FD at every call just to give you someone to talk too.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> 20. You request the FD at every call just to give you someone to talk too.


lol... :lol:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny cause its true.. :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Is that what I have to look forward to?? :shock:

Hilarious, great list!!!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

That list reminds me of a town I work for


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Zuke,

Great list!!!!! There so true.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The funny psrt is I relate to all of em, lol. I think I will post this in the station.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

How about: The police station has one of those orange and black signs with open and closed on either sides? :wink: 

One of our local towns has this. I worked a detail for them last summer, and thought I'd stop by the station to pick up a slip before the job started, and found that the station was "closed" until the first shift came in. I guess they use the fire departments dispatcher on the overnights. I notified this same department of a car accident which was reported to me the other day, and was informed that the only two cars on were off at the same call, and no one was available. It's all good though. I understand a lot of towns just don't have the funding to staff a well staffed 24 hour a day police department.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> . I understand a lot of towns just don't have the funding to staff a well staffed 24 hour a day police department.


More of a reason to have large County PDs (not Sheriffs) like most other states. GEt rid of all the tiny departments and their 2 car fleets. 

*ducks for cover as the board members unleash all nonlethal wepons at him. :wl:


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

GOOD LIST. I CAN DEFINITLY RELATE 8


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

You know it's a small dept when the town can vote it out of existence. :shock:


----------

